# Which "others" do you grow?



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

Besides slippers, which orchids do you grow? Which non-slipper orchid would you like to grow if you had money/space/experience so we can enable you into buying one? 

:evil:


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Phals are the bulk of my "collection." I especially love the gigantea hybrids and a quite a few of those though none are in bloom now. I also have a few catts, an encyclia tampensis, and one or two brassia hybrids. Barb


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm planning on growing only slippers. If I had to pick another to grow, I'd pick a Brassavola nodosa.

My real passion is hunting down orchids in their native habitats. The thrill of the chase!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

standard catts!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

The bulk of my collection, starting with the ones I have the most of is:
Slippers
Cymbidiums
Ansellia africanas
Cattleyas
Bulbophylums
Oncidiums
Dendrobiums
Disas
Masdevallias
Phalanopsis
and other odd ones


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2006)

I grow Slippers, species Cattleyas and anything Catasetum. There's a bit of this and that as well but the majority of my collection is slippers.

Hey Kentuckiense....I'm going on a bus trip this weekend with our local orchid society. We're going up to Tobermory to check out the wild orchids. I'll take lots of pictures for you. Too bad you weren't closer...I bet you'd love to go.:drool:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

Wendy said:


> I grow Slippers, species Cattleyas and anything Catasetum. There's a bit of this and that as well but the majority of my collection is slippers.
> 
> Hey Kentuckiense....I'm going on a bus trip this weekend with our local orchid society. We're going up to Tobermory to check out the wild orchids. I'll take lots of pictures for you. Too bad you weren't closer...I bet you'd love to go.:drool:



Darn right I'd go! I'm looking forward to seeing your shots!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 8, 2006)

gosh, mine is a total dogs brekkie... also in order of numbers

Dendrobium (aussies)
Paphiopedilum
Cattleya / Laelia
Phragmipedium
Phalaenopsis
Pterostylis
Bulbophyllum
Vandaceous
Cymbidium
Oncidinnae

and one/two of a few other stuff...

the Paphs are soon to overtake the Dends because I jst ordered more plants and my philippinense alba will be with me in 16 sleeps .. woo hooo...


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

Wendy said:


> I grow Slippers, species Cattleyas and anything Catasetum. There's a bit of this and that as well but the majority of my collection is slippers.
> 
> Hey Kentuckiense....I'm going on a bus trip this weekend with our local orchid society. We're going up to Tobermory to check out the wild orchids. I'll take lots of pictures for you. Too bad you weren't closer...I bet you'd love to go.:drool:


Wendy, teach me the secrets of growing ctsm successfully please. I cant for the life of me grow them right.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Which non-slipper orchid would you like to grow if you had money/space/experience so we can enable you into buying one?
> 
> :evil:




MILTONIAS!!!! 

:rollhappy:


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> MILTONIAS!!!!
> 
> :rollhappy:



I know Heather is dying to get into Miltonias, but she just won't take the plunge.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

I never would have guessed that Heather. What got you started on Miltonias?


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather, 
I'll send you a division if you want


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I never would have guessed that Heather.



That's cause I really dislike Miltonias (no offense)!

OK, in all seriousness - maybe Neofalcatas - I like the flowers, the scent, the size, the display method and the fact that they have such an interesting history. They are very artistic plants, I think.


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd really LOVE to try a Disa one day.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2006)

Bulbophyllyms are getting more common after the slippers, followed by phal species and pleurothalids of different genera.

I have a handful of catts and oncidia species and intergenerics to keep my wife in pretty floral arangements.


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

I have 2 vandas and 2 catts the ones you buy in bags running as test subjects. I don't know whats gonna happen to the vanda's though they're going pretty quick. I have some of phals species and hybrids. 

Here's the oddballs I have scattered on my growing table
- hoya kerri leaf cutting - my gf went nuts over it at the ny show and got me one to take care off
- tiny swiss cheese plant
- african violet - grew from a leaf cutting from my moms plant 3 years ago
- caladium - green and white
- tillandsia cyanea - plant that i bought cause I thought the pink paddle was neat. but now I hate it cause it takes so much room and whenever I reach for something in its general vacinity I end up tipping it over and all the bark falls all over the place


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 9, 2006)

After slippers, I have mostly phals: I love species and primaries, but there's a few hybrids that I just had to get.
Then there's about a dozen neofinetias, then a few odd dendrobiums, oncidiums, a sedirea and a catt.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 9, 2006)

I grow a little bit of everything, but right now I'm actively collecting miniatures and anything that will grow and bloom in a warm vivarium... In addition to the paphs and phrags, of course.

Heather, if you have space (HAH!!!), you can collect a free miltonia just for asking...

Rob


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Heather, if you have space (HAH!!!), you can collect a free miltonia just for asking...
> 
> Rob



Heya Rob! Wondered where you'd gotten to....

Sigh... I never should have mentioned the milts - Lien's been threatening me with them for months. I'm sure I can count on everyone here not to encourage him. 

(why is everyone trying to get rid of them?)


----------



## bench72 (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> (why is everyone trying to get rid of them?)



Just sharing the love... :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

I like Zygo hybrids quite a lot -- have about 50 right now, but must downsize.

I'm also quite fond of cockle-shell Encyclias, which now have another name.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2012)

resurrecting a very old thread! I have a mix of lots of things, but one thing I don't have that would be nice would be dendrobium cuthbertsonii, and telipogons would be very cool!


----------



## bullsie (Oct 28, 2012)

Bulk of my collection is Catts. Phrags and Phals runners up. Then there are the odds and ends that are the 'have to haves'.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 28, 2012)

Bulk of my collection is now catts too. Still have lots of phrags, but virtually no paphs anymore.


----------

